# Asmart Black Copper Stingray Mod Clone



## Rex_Bael (30/3/14)

http://www.whitestagvapor.com/asmart-black-copper-stingray-mod-clone/

This company is doing a second run of this clone. Anyone dealt with them before?
It's the first mech mod I've seen that *really* tickles my fancy other than the Panzer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (30/3/14)

That looks super stylish! Nice! Love the black chrome!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (31/3/14)

From what I have been able to find, Asmart has a good reputation for their clones and only do a very select few. The original has some issues with the black coating scratching off on some batches, but I have not found any similar reports for this clone. 

I haven't found any bad reports regarding White Stag Vapor either, but they are not a huge or particularly well known retailer. They are not unknown either and do not seem to be a fly-by-night company.


----------

